# Has anyone ever made a t-shirt launcher/cannon/gun?



## shirley1520

My sons want to shoot out t-shirts at their basketball games into the bleachers with our business name on the shirts. Fun way to advertise our business, and of course they want to make their own t-shirt launcher. I thought I'd check here to see if anyone else have ever made one?

Thanks!
Shirley


----------



## Binary01

just make a large slingshot...safer and easy


----------



## gerry

I was thinking a potato gun, the plans are all over the 'net


----------



## Steelheader100

I've got a link to a video on making a t-shirt cannon on my myspace page. You can check it out here.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgCz7C6jEIk[/MEDIA]

Good luck. If you make one let us know how it works. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## shirley1520

gerry said:


> I was thinking a potato gun, the plans are all over the 'net


I saw this, but we didn't want to have to use a tire pump. We're thinking along the lines of a CO2 tank. 

My son is thinking about buying a used paintball gun and revamping it. I was hoping someone would have made one that could give advice!


----------



## COEDS

gerry said:


> I was thinking a potato gun, the plans are all over the 'net


 I was thinking the same thing. A few pieces of PVC pipe .a grill ignitor, and some ether and Bam !!. ..... JB


----------



## Binary01

i still think a large sling shot would be better........all you need is 2-3 people and a larger excersie band.....


----------



## shirley1520

237am said:


> i still think a large sling shot would be better........all you need is 2-3 people and a larger excersie band.....


Oh, I agree!

But, in my case, I have 3 sons... 17, 19, and 23. They're not going to settle with a slingshot. 

Shirley


----------



## gerry

COEDS said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A few pieces of PVC pipe .a grill ignitor, and some ether and Bam !!. ..... JB


 A friend made one ..It launched a spud to where you could'nt see it. A wide pipe would launch tees not to far...I'll see if he has plans or maybe I can find some. It looked quite easy...and not dangerous unless one was to get stupid w/ the ether.


----------



## shirley1520

gerry said:


> A friend made one ..It launched a spud to where you could'nt see it. A wide pipe would launch tees not to far...I'll see if he has plans or maybe I can find some. It looked quite easy...and not dangerous unless one was to get stupid w/ the ether.


Thanks!


----------



## deChez

OK...that's a great idea! 

Yea...those boys aren't going to settle for a sling-shot...unless maybe it was made from a very large bra.

Seriously though, let us know how this progresses.


----------



## gerry

Diy: Potato Gun - beyond.ca car forums community for automotive enthusiasts

Did this work out right? Anyway this is what I seen and it was great. A wider tube and a way to protectthe shirts from the propellant as it was launched. I can see this working real well.(insert disclaimer) I doubt a school would let you near the building tho'
I'm interested in this little project..am busy for a couple of days and will head over to a friends(Remember mcGiver?t.v.) for some input.
anyway will try to get some plans before the weekend.
cheers
-g-


----------



## shirley1520

Your link came out just fine. The only problem with one like this is the size. We want something portable, yet inexpensive. (Which is why we don't spend the $700 for the tshirt gun.)www.tshirtgun.com

I think using a C02 tank is probably going to be the way to go...
http://www.tshirtgun.com


----------



## R1Lover

lol

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euuVCieBZvY[/media]


----------



## R1Lover

Air cannons, pumpkin air cannons, t-shirt launcher, confetti launchers, confetti sticks


----------



## gerry

R1Lover said:


> lol
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euuVCieBZvY[/media]



Haha that is funny. Im trying to get hold of my buddy, he is a bit of a mcgyver. I think the air release is the way to go,


----------



## gerry

Those links were too cool, I'm thinking multiple shirts tho'.
worked in a carnival for awhile and would see the game people literally draw a crowd into a frenzy by making a big fuss out of the winners of large stuffed animals, people trippin' over their wallets to get a piece of the action...ahhh
the gypsy in me


----------



## Richard 5340

STEP 1: Call your insurance company. If that doesn't work STEP 2: Call your attorney. If that doesn't work STEP 3: Call a bail bondsman.


----------



## sdsales

i made one it works great will blast a tee about 80 yards....


----------



## shirley1520

sdsales said:


> i made one it works great will blast a tee about 80 yards....


Can you share how you made it? 

Thanks!
Shirley


----------



## Masterkoin

Looks like you could modify a paintball gun. Maybe find a cheap used one with some pvc.


----------



## gerry

Can you please?..we are still trying to figure out how to release air quickly, we had a parade go thru here on the weekend woulda been nice to shower tshirts instead of the rain


----------



## sdsales

i took a 18" piece of thick wall pvc pipe capped one end with a quick couple air line to the end thats the air resivoir.....connected that to a heavy duty electric sprinkler valve.. then the barell 2/12 pvc to the outlet end of the soilinoid sprinkler valve...takes 18 volts to work the valve...2 9volt batteries work and will last forever....i got a push button switch from radio shack one for the trigger one for a safety...both must be mashe at the same time to get to work.....took a portable air tank filled to 120psi...just a regular air tank like tire places use... tricky part is a regulator...got from auto parts store...regulator goes inbetween the resivoir and sprinler solinoid to regulate the air.....i know it sounds confusing but its simple bout 60.00 in cost...best thing to do is let me send pics of it to you..send email to [email protected] ill send them
912-526-5332 phone....solionod valve has a knob to adjust power...will shoot about 7 tees 50 yards each
before having to recharge tank....im trying to make one now out of old paintball gun to eliminate the big tank and use a aintball bottle..stay tuned.....


----------



## sdsales

gerry said:


> Can you please?..we are still trying to figure out how to release air quickly, we had a parade go thru here on the weekend woulda been nice to shower tshirts instead of the rain


u need a sprinkler solinoid vavle heavy duty one....see my post..i blasted ts at the football game at halftime .....shot one outta the stadium.....u have to aim gun up and let them fall down....this thing is powerful...do not shoot at someone ...i wrapped tees in sarahn wrap...tighter in barrel better thrust....it was the highlite of the game.....


----------



## gerry

American Air Cannons - air cannons - potato cannon plans - air cannon - potato launchers - air cannon plans - potato guns - potato cannon - potato cannons - t-shirt launchers - t-shirt cannon
This guy has some plans and kits for sale. I found him on you tube by searching "Tshirt Launcher", It's a 2 part video. I wont be building one in the near future but if anybody does..can you post some feedback.


----------



## Jamey

gerry said:


> American Air Cannons - air cannons - potato cannon plans - air cannon - potato launchers - air cannon plans - potato guns - potato cannon - potato cannons - t-shirt launchers - t-shirt cannon
> This guy has some plans and kits for sale. I found him on you tube by searching "Tshirt Launcher", It's a 2 part video. I wont be building one in the near future but if anybody does..can you post some feedback.


Looks like the best deal yet. Anybody get one?


----------



## andyjorgen

I have quite an extensive history when it comes to paintball, I played professionally even back in '04. Unless your son or husband or close friend has a track record of engineering, it will be hard. paintball guns only release a very little amount of Co2. a paintball is .68 caliber and weighs only grams, and only shoots 30 yards. If you take a projectile that weighs many many times more, and shoot it at an upward angle (into bleachers) you would be lucky to see the t shirt leave your barrel. You might be better off going to craigs list, find an old scuba tank and make your contraption out of that. I'm pretty handy, and I'll admit I doubt I could revamp a paintball gun into a t shirt launcher. good luck though.

Also filling a scuba tank with compressed air is just as cheap as filling a 20oz Co2 tank. and the scuba tank will have better resale vlue when your done with it


----------



## shirley1520

I was wondering if it would have enough 'power' to actually launch a tshirt. My son has never even owned a paintball gun, and I'm wondering now if it was more a way of purchasing one.  

To me the idea of making a giant slingshot is sounding better and better, but I'm just a mom. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DDPerez01

i gotta say i made a potatoe gun bak in the day for a science fair project and must admit i had a lot fun with it... we launched tshirts from it as well but just for kicks... here are the plans to the one i made, u can check it out and see wat u think. it was fairly easy to make, and didnt take long at all, just had to wait for the glue to dry
AdvancedSpuds - Free Spudgun Plans - Mini and Full Size - Combustion Spud Guns - Your source for spudgun information!
(the first one listed)


----------



## BETO

I make me own t-shirt cannon or t-shirt launcher, with around $60 to $70dollars just the hard part was looking for the parts but since i know where to buy it is easy as 1,2,3. by the ways this is for air compresor or hand pum air (note this hand pumps are special to pum air to 1000psi not like the regulars that sales any toys store) but all what you need is 90 psi. in this launcher you can pum the air to 120 psi and for those that they are aware tepvc can hold to 300 psi.that what i read in the forum for pvc. not co2 like the aware gas tanks. any questions let me know. ( I make mine and i can trow t-shirts and tenis balls like allmost 200 yards.


----------



## gerry

nice, thanks for bringing this back up.


----------



## BETO

not problem the reason why i make it, is because i was thinking in buy it one but they are high for the price and for what you need it for. is not work it pay like $1600 dollars. is just pvc parts. exept the gauge presure and the triger is for a compresor.


----------



## BETO

by the way is a link in yu tube that is tell you how make. this is part one and is a second part.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m8W0-nBuEg[/media]


----------

